# SPL with 8s - 150 dB



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - 2x Sundown SA-8 Prototypes -- 150.0 dB Sealed on the dash !!!

150.0 dB sealed on the dash (dB Drag Style).

YouTube - 2x Sundown SA-8 Prototypes -- 151.4 dB "Outlaw" In the Kick Panel

151.4 dB in the kick panel with the door open (USACI style).

---

The subs -- 2x Sundown SA-8 Prototypes



















---

The setup -- 1.75 cubes after displacement ported box with one 6" Aeroport





































Powered by one SAZ-3500D @ 0.5 ohms on 12v electrical system.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Damn ! Jacob 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMryX5t40q4&NR=1


awesome excursion ^^^^


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

A little SPL per watt testing :

330 watts = 143.9 dB (HU @ -10 sub control)
430 watts = 144.8 dB (HU @ -9 sub control)
580 watts = 145.6 dB (HU @ -8 sub control)
750 watts = 146.4 dB (HU @ -7 sub control)
990 watts = 147.2 dB (HU @ -6 sub control)
1290 watts = 147.8 dB (HU @ -5 sub control)
1710 watts = 148.5 dB (HU @ -4 sub control)
2260 watts = 149.1 dB (HU @ -3 sub control)
3010 watts = 149.9 dB (HU @ -2 sub control)

Right around 147 dB from the pair with close to rated power.

Granted... this is an SPL setup but in a daily tuned box output in the 140s would be EASILY possible on rated power from a pair of these 8s.


----------



## jdmferio13 (Nov 1, 2009)

are these on the market yet and whats the price


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

They are on pre-sale :

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-vendors/68296-sa-8-pre-order-now-open.html


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

does rounding over the edges on a box like that increase spl


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

60ndown said:


> does rounding over the edges on a box like that increase spl


It actually can !

I've gained a few tenths doing it before... especially since my ports always fire backwards, the air has to come back around the box and reducing the turbulence can increase the SPL slightly.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sundownz said:


> It actually can !
> 
> I've gained a few tenths doing it before... especially since my ports always fire backwards, the air has to come back around the box and reducing the turbulence can increase the SPL slightly.


i was joking but

<pwned.:blush:


----------



## baurilia1 (Oct 10, 2009)

sundown huh always something else to try


----------

